# Excel 2013 Powerpivot crashing with KERNELBASE.dll error



## masplin (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a workbook that pulls in data by an SQL connection into 2 different tables. Last month one table updated and the other blew up with the following error found in the Event Viewer.

_Faulting application name: EXCEL.EXE, version: 15.0.4517.1506, time stamp: 0x51c9abc3
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18229, time stamp: 0x51fb1677
Exception code: 0xe06d7363
Fault offset: 0x000000000000940d
Faulting process id: 0x1b00
Faulting application start time: 0x01cec267ec10d22d
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\EXCEL.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: e55d1a20-2e71-11e3-9cf4-90b11c9a7548
_
also
_
The description for Event ID 22 from source MSOLAP$LocalCube cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

An unexpected exception occurred. An unexpected exception occurred._

The data is updated by an SQL query so I copied it to a fresh tab and it updated without any issue.  I tried asking MS Tech NEt for help and they said oh just rebuild the workbook to see if it is a corruption. Not very helpful since it took a month to build.  I therefore spend the last week moving all of my measures and calculated columns over the new tab i had created and deleted the old table. This proved there wasn't some issue with the structure of the new data that was causing an issue with some of the calculated columns. Sometimes data seems to change format and cause so many errors it crashed, but not the case. So having got August data working I thought I had solved my problem. Guess what go to do September and exactly the same happens, even if i just try to add one day. August data has 185,000 rows and one extra day woudl be maybe 300 rows.

i have absolutely no idea what to do now.  Completely rebuilding the workbook will take along time and I have no idea if it will help since i have no idea what the error above means. Can someone help me understand what the issue might be.  i don't mind rebuilding it if it is clearly a workbook corruption.  i have tried running older workbooks as I store one for each month, but they all fail so I'm not sure its the workbook.

Thanks for any advice

Mike


----------

